
Ask HN: Why is it “tutroals” and not “tutorials” in URL for OpenCV-Python docs? - Sreyanth
I was playing around with OpenCV for a while but I still don&#x27;t understand why the URL for the docs is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;opencv-python-tutroals.readthedocs.io and not https:&#x2F;&#x2F;opencv-python-tutorials.readthedocs.io (which is not taken, BTW).<p>Is there some reason (may be for uniqueness in search engine searches?) why the URL is named that way? I searched for the word tutroals to see if it means anything in any language, but Google hits a maze. Any idea, anyone?
======
greenyoda
The simplest explanation is that it's just a typo.

~~~
Sreyanth
Considered that too. Any reasons why they mightn't correct it?

For example, Stripe had a typo in their Ruby SDK's branch naming, used
"masetr" instead of "master", and seems like they too maintained it for a
while.

This brings me to the larger question - Is there any best practice around
dealing with typos in public repos or URLs?

~~~
greenyoda
I see no problem with correcting it, as long as the old URL still redirects to
the new one (to avoid breaking links from other web sites).

But they may not even be aware of the typo. Once they put the link on their
site, they probably never had to look at the URL again.

